# Ασύρματα Δίκτυα σε όλη την Ελλάδα > Αιγαίο > Ασύρματο Δίκτυο Ρόδου >  ΠΑΡΑΓΓΕΛΙΕΣ ΚΑΙ ΕΛΕΓΧΟΣ ΤΙΜΩΝ ΑΠΟ ΤΑ ΤΟΠΙΚΑ ΚΑΤΑΣΤΗΜΑΤΑ

## aeonios1

Hello!

Επειδή αρκετά άτομα μου έχουν ζητήσει ήδη να μαζέψουμε παραγγελίες όποιος/α ενδιαφέρεται για αγορά connectors, pigtails, κεραιών μπορείτε να αφήνετε ένα thread ώστε να μαζευτούν σιγά σιγά....για όσους βιάζονται μπορούν να επισκέπτονται τα 2 γνωστά καταστήματα της πόλης που γνωρίζεται πως φέρνουν wi fi εξοπλισμό...
Αν επιθυμείται ήδη μαζεύω παραγγελίες για αγορά από την αθήνα σε περίπτωση που οι τιμές τοπικά είναι ....καυτές!!

----------

